# Alternate Road Trip



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't want this buried in the Zacatecas et, al road trip. I was thinking that if you wanted a road trip in say the late January/February timeframe from Puebla, the Monarch sanctuaries would be a great trip and an easy drive as the small base towns are off the DF-Gdl Cuota.
You do need get updated info as they had devastating mudslides two winters ago.
There are a number of B&B's/small hotels where you could stay two nights with a trip up the mountain to see the Monarchs. These can be arranged through the hotels and some have package deals with some of those on horseback. After two nights there, you could do Morelia &/or Patzcuaro and then have an easy return.


----------

